# What I want, but can't afford.... remember...



## Petrus (30/6/17)



Reactions: Like 10 | Agree 2 | Winner 8 | Useful 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/6/17)

Ain't that the truth!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stillwaters (30/6/17)

So very true and pertinent

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Petrus (30/6/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Ain't that the truth!


But I still want a Frankie @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Scott (30/6/17)

I


Petrus said:


> View attachment 99772


I still want a BB but so does my wife want a Ferrari. Priorities priorities.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (2/7/17)

Petrus said:


> View attachment 99772



Great words @Petrus !

Sometimes the magic is right under ones nose...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (2/7/17)

I'm stealing this pic. OK thanks bye. 

Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

